# Dog Food Over-load



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

The Sayreville Pet Adoption Center wanted me to pass this on to everyone who might be interested. They have an over abundance of dry dog food that was donated to them. They can not use it all before it goes bad and do not want the food to go to waste. If anyone can use this food please contact the shelter at this number : 732-727-3895. Thanks.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Aren't there other local shelters that could use it?Hopefully needy people will get use of it.


----------



## APBTLove (Feb 23, 2009)

I'd notify any local shelters you know of, firstly. 

This is what happened when a animal loving friend had a party for her birthday, and on the invitations said that everyone must bring a bag of dog or cat food.
Well over 500lbs made it way to a few shelters.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Contact your local meals on wheels programs. The program here in Knoxville has started delivering dog food along with the people food, because if the seniors can not afford their food, chances are they can not afford to buy dog food.


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

Thank you, Amy. I will let them know. They do not want to throw it away because the shelter knows there are people out there that could use this.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Actually...I DID send this to friends of mine (members of the rescue also) that are involved in meals on wheels and looking for donations of pet food as they have started this program as well.


----------



## alane (May 14, 2008)

I have been getting food donated to me and giving it to people that can't afford it. I didn't think of meals on wheels. I am going to call them


----------

